# Newest addition



## $hAzZa

Hello all, haven't been on here for a while. but now my friend has joined I will be on hopefully more often! At this age, shes like a little wind up monkey

Meet Ivy. Shes a 4 month old kitten born xmas eve, hence the name  Not sure if I've already posted up pics of her, but she has most certainly grown and gained a big appetite









Grace looking really evil lol









Boggle!









Stalking a ladybird out of shot









Actually tired out for once!


----------



## Hana

Beeeeaaaauuutiful kitty! Such prudy eyes too! hehe, I love that last one on the chair, how cute <3


----------



## $hAzZa

Hana said:


> Beeeeaaaauuutiful kitty! Such prudy eyes too! hehe, I love that last one on the chair, how cute <3


hehe, her teeth don't scare me, they are still tiny thankgod :laugh:


----------



## Aurelia

$haza!  Where've you been hun? Missed you around here ... in fact a few of us have. Tried to wish you a Happy Birthday and everything 

Gorgeous little kitten! I hope you stick around and keep updating us with lots more lovely pictures :001_wub: xxx


----------



## $hAzZa

Aurelia said:


> $haza!  Where've you been hun? Missed you around here ... in fact a few of us have. Tried to wish you a Happy Birthday and everything
> 
> Gorgeous little kitten! I hope you stick around and keep updating us with lots more lovely pictures :001_wub: xxx


Hey, just finding time for it all. It will be more permanent this time!

Quick update on the bed too, its great! The old man loves it, and the plastic balls are going down a storm with the kitten :001_smile:

Thankyou, I had a lovely birthday, for starters I got little Ivy!

I will most definately see you around, especially at these ridiculous hours! xx


----------



## Angie2011

Aww! precious!


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Nice to see you 

She is just :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: no wonder you've been keeping her all to yourself


----------



## Kitty_pig

awww she is beautiful  xxx


----------



## $hAzZa

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Nice to see you
> 
> She is just :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: no wonder you've been keeping her all to yourself


Great to see you too, PF has changed quite a bit since I last came on

She's such a little terror. We try to tire her out in the evening so she will sleep when we go to bed, but we just end up exciting her even more! :lol:


----------

